# farm pro 2420



## petesmith (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello new to forum and tractors. I have a chance to buy a farm pro2420 with 60in mower for $2000. It looks really nice but it is stiff when turning left, so my questions are is this a hard fix, is this a good price, is this enough tractor to mow slightly hilly 4 acres, and run other attachments. any help will be appreciated


----------

